# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box  Medusa Box v1.7.6

## gsm_bouali

*Medusa Box v1.7.6* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Medusa Box v1.7.6 is out! 
Added support for Samsung GT-P1010, Samsung SGH-I847, Samsung GT-I5800  and Samsung GT-I5800L! Also added support for Samsung S5P6422 Mobile CPU  with OneNAND storage!   Medusa Box v1.7.6 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models:  *Samsung GT-P1010* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*Samsung SGH-I847* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*Samsung GT-I5800* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*Samsung GT-I5800L* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair. 
- Added support for Samsung S5P6422 Mobile CPU with OneNAND storage!
- Added new Core IDs of some new revisions of Qualcomm CPUs.
- Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.
- Released some improvements to the main software.  
 Medusa Box - there's more than meets the eye.
Tons of features inside, lots of improvements to be made in nearest future.
Stay with us, follow the news!   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك

----------

